# NARBC-Tinley Park, Oct. 13 & 14



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought I'd toss this out here to get a better idea of who will be vending and attending NARBC-Tinley Park in October from the dart frog community. (Not much interests in pythons and such)
I know Josh's will be there. Didn't know who else to look forward to seeing and meeting.


----------



## drewloff (Sep 3, 2012)

See you there! Not vending, just attending.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> I thought I'd toss this out here to get a better idea of who will be vending and attending NARBC-Tinley Park in October from the dart frog community. (Not much interests in pythons and such)
> I know Josh's will be there. Didn't know who else to look forward to seeing and meeting.


I'll be there, but we are carpooling so no big surprise for you!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Fall is the bigger show, so I can assure you all the major frog venders will be present. Rainforest junkies, Ranitomeya.com, Joshs, and manyyyyy more


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Oct. 13th is my birthday, so if y'all wanna buy me frogs for my birthday that's cool with me.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Hey Oct. 13th is my birthday, so if y'all wanna buy me frogs for my birthday that's cool with me.


I'll buy you a frog for your birthday....what color you like?









 haha!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> I'll buy you a frog for your birthday....what color you like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One? You mean I can't keep 'em all together?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

The only reason I would keep them all together is I have room for them. I've got an empty 5 gal tank.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> The only reason I would keep them all together is I have room for them. I've got an empty 5 gal tank.


Oh, a 5 gallon is perfect!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there and will be vending, been propagating for the last month getting stuff ready. If there is anything special you want in terms of plants, feel free to let me know, would be more than glad to make sure I get a half dozen or more propagated in time (act fast though, most plants need at least a few weeks). 

Will also have a nice selection of springtails, isopods, cork, manzanita, seed and nut pods, sphagnum, tree fern plaques, film cans and a few other dry goods Im sure.

Will also have frogs... cobalts, alanis, a few types of auratus, azureus, vanzos, CV imitators, and probably a few others. All bred by myself and my roommate!

Please feel free to come up and introduce yourself, would love to put more faces to names and I will probably bring some bags of cuttings with of extra stuff I have to give away to you plant geeks who show up


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Right down the street! Always a good thing to beat shipping charges. Mike I will be in contact again about that 40 gallon project I just finished. Thanks again for the plants, they are already standing strong!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

therizman2 said:


> I will be there and will be vending, been propagating for the last month getting stuff ready. If there is anything special you want in terms of plants, feel free to let me know, would be more than glad to make sure I get a half dozen or more propagated in time (act fast though, most plants need at least a few weeks).
> 
> Will also have a nice selection of springtails, isopods, cork, manzanita, seed and nut pods, sphagnum, tree fern plaques, film cans and a few other dry goods Im sure.
> 
> ...



This is good to see!! I was hoping you were coming. The plants I got from you at Frogday and otherorders are all thriving! I'll be stopping by your booth for some supplies for sure....look forward to seeing you then!

almost forgot, what are the age of the vanzos?


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Will be at Chicago Reptile Houses booth vending a variety of springtails and isopods. May have a few intermedius, vanzolinii, and chazuta.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Hey Oct. 13th is my birthday, so if y'all wanna buy me frogs for my birthday that's cool with me.


Congrads Rusty! I'll definitely let you get me a coouple frogs for your birthday!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Congrads Rusty! I'll definitely let you get me a coouple frogs for your birthday!


That was sneaky.... I had to read that twice.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Brian317 said:


> This is good to see!! I was hoping you were coming. The plants I got from you at Frogday and otherorders are all thriving! I'll be stopping by your booth for some supplies for sure....look forward to seeing you then!
> 
> almost forgot, what are the age of the vanzos?


They will be 4-5 months by then.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Myself and Chris Miller will be vending also, either a booth or a tables, should have 25 species between us. Should be a good show. Will post a list of what I am bringing before the show.

Thanks,
Daryl Szyska


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh and I will be there, with 400 square feet of goodies, so make sure to stop by. Vivarium supplies, springs, isos (currently incubating over 100 cultures just for this show!), fruit flies, and tons of healthy, captive bred darts all bred by us! We'll also have a large assortment of live plants, vivarium woods, tree fern, etc.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

A few highlighted plants after going through my plants tonight that Ill have: Ficus villosa, Ficus sp. Panama, Nautilocalyx forgettii, Episcia sp. Silver Skies, several species of Restrepia and Bulbophyllum, Anthurium polystitchum, Philodendron Burle Marx Fantasy, Macodes petola, and quite a few others! If you are looking for plants to make your tank stand out from everyone else's Ill def. have a few things youll like, and even if you are just looking for everyday things, Ill have those as well!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

For anyone one interested, Buddy Guy, Johnny Lang and Shemeika Copeland are playing on Sat. the 13th.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'll just be coming up Sunday. I wish circumstances allowed me to make a weekend of it. Nothing like a weekend in Chicago! My favorite city. My wife and I used to stay downtown a couple weekends each year. Great for weekend getaways! Last October we took the kids up there for a weekend and had a blast!

Thanks for the heads up Jon! I believe several guys from our group are going to be up there the whole weekend.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

So who is for sure bringing frogs? Pics? Prices? I have empty vivs! 

And john, are they playing at ledgends? The new tribes opens that weekend down the street from the convention center. 85 draft beers.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Joe,
I looked it up, I thought they were playing in Chicago. They are actually playing at the Holiday Star Theater in Merrilville, IN.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be there with tarapoto froglets, Yellow vent froglets, adult citronellas, adult Loma partida, vanzo froglets, intermedius froglets,

Pm me for prices


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I could probably bring some P. vittatus, about 5 mos old, maybe some El Cope auratus is someone is interested. PM me if you are.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh and I will be there with tons of frogs - I'll be posting some ads in the classifieds section with exactly what we'll have and prices.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Josh and I will be there with tons of frogs - I'll be posting some ads in the classifieds section with exactly what we'll have and prices.


Zach I assume you are accepting dry goods orders for delivery at the show?
I've taken advantage of this several times and for those of you that don't know about it this is a great way to save a few bucks on shipping.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

zBrinks said:


> Josh and I will be there with tons of frogs - I'll be posting some ads in the classifieds section with exactly what we'll have and prices.


I'll be wanting to pick up some supplies from you there. I'll try to place my order ahead ahead of time. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Zach I assume you are accepting dry goods orders for delivery at the show?
> I've taken advantage of the several times and for those of you that don't know about it this is a great way to save a few bucks on shipping.


 Yep, we sure will. We're also going to be hosting a frog get-together after the show on Saturday at the Buffalo Wild Wings across the street from the convention center - I need to finalize the plans, but I'll post here after I do.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

zBrinks said:


> Yep, we sure will. We're also going to be hosting a frog get-together after the show on Saturday at the Buffalo Wild Wings across the street from the convention center - I need to finalize the plans, but I'll post here after I do.


...wishing I was going to be there Saturday too! As of now, I'll be there Sunday only.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

kitcolebay said:


> ...wishing I was going to be there Saturday too! As of now, I'll be there Sunday only.


 Still doesn't prevent you from hanging out at the table for a bit


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I may have to check the rates at the Shackleford Inn. Lol.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> I may have to check the rates at the Shackleford Inn. Lol.


I'll do almost anything for frog money lol. I do have a spare bedroom....of course it's where I keep the isos and springtails so you should feel right at home.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'll do almost anything for frog money lol. I do have a spare bedroom....of course it's where I keep the isos and springtails so you should feel right at home.


Anything for money?!? You got me worried!  lol

I'm just messing with ya! Hell, between you on guitar and my son on drums...

Lmao!


----------



## Ranitomeya12 (May 5, 2012)

Anyone gonna have varaderos or fants of any sort? I'm also looking for adult pairs of thumbs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ranitomeya12 said:


> Anyone gonna have varaderos or fants of any sort? I'm also looking for adult pairs of thumbs.


 Contact Chris Miller (ranitomeya.com, or the username Chris Miller on DB). He's a big thumb guy. We'll most likely have some imitators, vents, and orange lamasi.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds good Zach, I'll need to pick up alot of dry goods. Hopefully you'll have a huge selection of cork and wood as you did at frog day  I'll be set!!

Jon you better hurry up and get you tank done so I can buy you your birthday frogs  haha!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Brian...it's my birthday too! Matter of fact, I just had one this year AND I have another one coming up next year! I could go for some of the cork tubes that Josh's has and some frogs too! Lmao!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> Sounds good Zach, I'll need to pick up alot of dry goods. Hopefully you'll have a huge selection of cork and wood as you did at frog day  I'll be set!!
> 
> Jon you better hurry up and get you tank done so I can buy you your birthday frogs  haha!


Brian the tank is done...I'm just waiting on your wallet lol


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Hey Brian...it's my birthday too! Matter of fact, I just had one this year AND I have another one coming up next year!


Well, maybe Jon will share...I mean...they come in packs of 6-8


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Brian317 said:


> Sounds good Zach, I'll need to pick up alot of dry goods. Hopefully you'll have a huge selection of cork and wood as you did at frog day  I'll be set!!
> 
> Jon you better hurry up and get you tank done so I can buy you your birthday frogs  haha!


 We'll have even more wood than at frog day!


----------



## Joesfiddy (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone gonna have a male luec or a male cobalt for sale? Thanks


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

If we are asking, I will be looking for a pair of bakhuis to add to my growing addiction. Pm me with a price if you have some available (going to attempt to leave the debit at home so the boss does not get mad lol).


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We won't have sexed pairs, but we will have plenty of healthy, cbb by us bakhuis froglets in the 2-4 month range.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I will probably bring 6-10 sexed or proven pairs of frogs. Heven't decided which ones yet. If you have a wish list PM me with it I may be able to accomidate. All my frogs are fecaled and medicated twice yearly regardless. I stand behind what i do. References always available. I have now about 150 tads also in the water, may bring some of those if i have time to pack. I think will be bringing I think 19 morphs of darts myself, could change. In addition I will have 5-10 bags of the highly calcified pumilio substrate available. This is used for pumilio grow out tanks. To date only lost one pumilio froglet, out of 22 grown out so far on it. PM if you have questions. 

Daryl


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I just heard an ad on a major radio station here for the NARBC show, pretty impressive.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be there at the Rainforest Junky's table with Mike Novy. I will have banded imitators, varadero, and maybe some intermedius and Iquitos amazonica. Might also have an unsexed juvi el dorado if anyone is interested. I have two 15 gallon column desk tanks that I would like to part with. Those would be $200 each or best offer for the both of them. Also l have some Deep Blue Solarmax HE light of different sizes with 65k bulbs. Email me if anyone is interested in prices at [email protected]. Looking forward to talking witb the Frog Day crew again!

Thanks
Jared


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

jruffing46 said:


> I will be there at the Rainforest Junky's table with Mike Novy. I will have banded imitators, varadero, and maybe some intermedius and Iquitos amazonica. Might also have an unsexed juvi el dorado if anyone is interested. I have two 15 gallon column desk tanks that I would like to part with. Those would be $200 each or best offer for the both of them. Also l have some Deep Blue Solarmax HE light of different sizes with 65k bulbs. Email me if anyone is interested in prices at [email protected]. Looking forward to talking witb the Frog Day crew again!
> 
> Thanks
> Jared


sent you a pm


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Cleaning out my class storage room and I have 100 sealed petri dishes that I have no use for. Anyone interested in some freebies? Let me know and I will bring them. Look forward to meeting some of you. 

Joe


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I still have both tanks available but I only plan on bringing them if someone lets me know. I am willing to negotiate price and bundle with frogs for group deals. I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow morning early so let me know by late tonight!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I live about 15 mins from the show and if anyone wants to stop by the frog ranch and hang out for a bit this weekend let me know.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Gocubs said:


> Cleaning out my class storage room and I have 100 sealed petri dishes that I have no use for. Anyone interested in some freebies? Let me know and I will bring them. Look forward to meeting some of you.
> 
> Joe


I'm definitely expecting a lot of breeding next year. I'd be more than happy to help take those off your hands! (If they're still available) I'll be up there all day Sunday.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I live about 15 mins from the show and if anyone wants to stop by the frog ranch and hang out for a bit this weekend let me know.


You know to count me in! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I live about 15 mins from the show and if anyone wants to stop by the frog ranch and hang out for a bit this weekend let me know.


I hope you have beer


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> I hope you have beer


Lmao! Got your designated driver and just need beer!

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> I hope you have beer


$5 cover charge lol


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Great day at the show! Nice to talk with friends face to face again and see some great animals. Got some needed supplies, to bad I can only stay a single day.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll be up today. Sorry I missed you Jason. I still appreciate all your help and guidance from FrogDay! Hope you're doing well and look forward to the next time I may see ya.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Chris, 

Glad the frog advise helped. Hopefully we will have another amphibian only show in IL next year. Stay tuned...


----------



## drewloff (Sep 3, 2012)

Left with three azureus and about ten broms from mike. I tried to pass off the purchases as an enriching experience for the kid, though i think my wife saw through the deception.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

What a busy weekend!!!!! I had a great time though!!! Thanks to Jeff for coming out Thursdasy, Joe for coming out Friday, Had a great time hanging with Zach, Jason from Protean, Mike Novy, Jordan and others on Sat. night. I went to the show with Brian and Chris today and I took them back to my house to show them my frog room. I got to vistit with some of my fellow Chicago froggers, Chris Miller, Daryl Szyska and plant guru Mike Rizzo. What a great time overall despite not many frog vendors at all. I believe I counted a total of 6 vendors selling frogs, and a couple of them the dart frogs were clearly an afterthought. Jason I'm sorry I missed you. I should have gone to the show both days!!!

Oh and I exceeded my quota for viewing ball pythons and other assorted line bred animals.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Boa Fest 2012....


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ya, way too many Ball Pythons, still a nice show to pick up supplies, got some nice plants from Glassbox, moss, a brom, a fern from Josh's.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Had a great time. Spent too much money, but nothing I'm gonna regret! Stocked up on media, supplements, and more from Josh's. Got some great plants from Mike(Glass Box tropicals). Picked up my 5 Blue and Black Auratus from Jeff. Bought 5 Costa Rican Auratus from Josh's! (10 beautiful frogs for the day!) More potential...got 5 Bakhuis tads from Jon. More isopods from Noah. Spent the day talking frogs with some great guys! 

Whew...loved it!

I'm afraid this kid in a candy shop will be on a diet for quite a while recovering from this outrageous sugar rush! Oh, wait...diet starts in 2 weeks...after our next IDS(Indiana Dendrobatid Society) meeting.

Thanks Jon for the frog room tour, frog-sitting, and so much more!

-Chris

By the way, is it a good or bad thing that I can't identify my frogs in the signature now? Not enough room.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Had fun Jon and Chris! Gotta do that again real soon!

NARBC was pretty cool, def some cool reptiles and wayyyy too many snakes (too bad I didn't have $22,500 for a snake today LOL!! Outrageous!), but met and talked with many of the frog venders. Got great supplies from Josh's, awesome plants from Mike at Glass Box, 3 Bakhuis froglets from Jon, Isos from a local friend and enjoyed meeting some new faces (Chris Miller, Daryl Szyska, jruffing46, and many more). Oh and free crickets!! 500 smackers! Looks like my lizards are gonna be happy and fat! ha

My haul:


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wanted to mention , there were a bunch of frogs there early. We had people waiting when we opend our boxes at the table. There is a badge that allows buyers in early. Alot of stuff sells before the doors open to the public. Its 15 bucks extra. Most of the better rarer, pairs / deals etc. went in the first hour on Saturday. there were a bunch of boas, but a bunch of frogs too.

Daryl


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

I enjoyed meeting fellow froggers but the crowd were a bit much. Frog Day was smaller and more intimate for our interests. I arrived at 10:30 and probably did not get in until after 11:15. I knew that some of the rarer frogs and pairs would sell out fast as Daryl indicated.

It was great talking to Daryl Szyska, Jared Ruffing, Chris (Phyllobates) Josh. Said hello to Mike Novy who was so busy I don't think he stood still for more then a few seconds!

I came home with:
Five Vittatus from Chris which have great coloring! 
Four Vanderos from Jared that are bold and currently hang out right in front of the tank. 
Two Ranitomeya imitator 'Varadero' 
handful of bromeliads

As Rusty stated there were way too many snakes!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

daryl34 said:


> I wanted to mention , there were a bunch of frogs there early. We had people waiting when we opend our boxes at the table. There is a badge that allows buyers in early. Alot of stuff sells before the doors open to the public. Its 15 bucks extra. Most of the better rarer, pairs / deals etc. went in the first hour on Saturday. there were a bunch of boas, but a bunch of frogs too.
> 
> Daryl


Daryl is 100% right, my biggest transaction came before the show even opened and I bet they were the only Theloderma asperum at the show. 

I enjoyed seeing everyone, I spent a ton of time talking with friends and yet missed getting back to people I have not seen in a while. I can not wait to catch up with everyone soon. There is another NARBC in March, I know there are less vendors but we should all get together hangout.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Was definitely great seeing all of you again, and meeting some of you for the first time. There were def. a lot of snakes... every booth around me had snakes, and the prices people were paying for them amazed me, but the same could be said for some frogs that I saw there... def. going to need to get some benedicta.

Thanks again to everyone who stopped at my booth, Ill def. be back in March, and might make it down to the IDS meet to see some of you again soon!


----------

